# Guilty Pleasure Bands?



## JosephAOI (Nov 9, 2012)

Post em! Who are your guilty pleasure bands?

Mine are:

-Panic! At The Disco
-(Old) Attack Attack!
-A Day To Remember
-Dance, Gavin, Dance
-Neon Trees
-Various other Pop/Pop Punk bands


----------



## Zer01 (Nov 9, 2012)

Disturbed


----------



## Korbain (Nov 9, 2012)

limp bizkit lol


----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 9, 2012)

Linkin Park (Hybrid Theory & Meteora)
Paramore
Tegan and Sera


----------



## bhakan (Nov 9, 2012)

Guilty Pleasure Songs

Avenged Sevenfold. Not a huge fan or anything, but I enjoy them in small quantities, and they put on a really good live show.


----------



## -42- (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been bumping the shit out of the Meg Myers debut EP.


----------



## StewartEhoff (Nov 9, 2012)

Boys Like Girls;

I don't even care, these guys were the soundtrack of my summer when I was younger, and every time I listen to them I get such a feeling of nostalgia.


----------



## gunch (Nov 9, 2012)

Even the posthardcore bands I like were the kvlt as fuck ones

I regret nothing.


----------



## mike0 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bon Jovi.. and pretty much all glam metal/rock from the 80's. Funny stuff, but enjoyable. Also a lot of the -core stuff i used to listen to back in high school i put on every once in a while, mostly as tongue-in-cheek.

Edit: also Midnight Oil.


----------



## linchpin (Nov 9, 2012)

Opeth


----------



## Brill (Nov 9, 2012)

Melo death Metal with synths... Any of them.


----------



## Compton (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't really have a guilty pleasure, nor do i think people should or do. But aside from metal the other types of music i listen to regularly are jazz, electronic, and ambient kinda stuff.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel no guilt for the bands I like.
And neither should you!
I'll go back and forth between Kimbra and The Faceless,
or Ellie Goulding and Meshuggah all I want.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 10, 2012)

Epica


----------



## MartinMTL (Nov 10, 2012)

ROAR said:


> I feel no guilt for the bands I like.
> And neither should you!
> I'll go back and forth between Kimbra and The Faceless,
> or Ellie Goulding and Meshuggah all I want.



This. I honestly really like Ellie Goulding. As well as a lot of pop music. I guess Party in the USA and Call Me Maybe would fall under the guilty pleasure category.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 10, 2012)

I wouldn't feel guilty as much as I would embarrassed because for some reason I still care about what my friends/family think of me and my tastes on some level. with that said, I have no problem going from fleetwood mac to danza


----------



## 8Fingers (Nov 10, 2012)

Barry Manilow!



Yeah I for the win


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 10, 2012)

Limp bizkit
An cafe
All kinds of j-rock bands

And not really a band, but Kyarypamyupamyu


----------



## aawshred (Nov 10, 2012)

yep, kyarypamyupamyu is one of my all time favorites. not guilty though, but i feel like she's surprising enough to fall under this for me. anything produced by Yasutaka Nakata is amazing. Perfume, Capsule, etc.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 10, 2012)

In all seriousness, I enjoy this a ton


----------



## cyb (Nov 10, 2012)

90's country and western music


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 10, 2012)

Sum 41
Old Linkin Park
Old Limp Bizkit
Trust Co.
N Sync
Korn (old, of course)

In all honesty, what these bands are or (in the case of Korn and Limp Bizkit) were doing sounds more like music than the noisefest you hear in so many -core sounds or death metal nowadays. I am all for technical stuff every once in a while, but a carnival of unsettling sweeps at 10000 bpm paired with blast beats every other measure both pale in comparison to a well-structured song with great melodies.

So yeah, Old LP >>>>>>>>>>>> Rings of Saturn.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 10, 2012)

well I dont feel bad about mine but Im sure youd all love me to 

Motion City Soundtrack
anything Lex Luger produce

that really might be it... Im sure there's more I just cant think of them because I dont think theyre bad to like anymore


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 10, 2012)

A day to remember........


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 10, 2012)

Animemusic


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 10, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Post em! Who are your guilty pleasure bands?
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> ...



I wouldn't consider any of them a guilty pleasure, with exception of Attack Attack!. I listen to DGD all the time. Better than a lot of the generic metal that passes through here. 


The only band that I get shit for listening to is Maroon 5. Fight about it.


----------



## Yaris (Nov 10, 2012)

miss A


----------



## matt397 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not ashamed of anything I listen to, I'll bounce from Acacia Strain to Bon Jovi to Katy Perry to D12. Come at me bro


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Nov 10, 2012)

I like Katy Perry too, pretty well made fun pop music for the masses.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2012)

Asking Alexandria


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 10, 2012)

POE


----------



## Dan (Nov 10, 2012)

Take a look at my top 100 albums and be my guest


----------



## ROAR (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't see what's so bad about "pop" music in general.
You may not like it, but others do, so does your dissatisfaction
create the end all judgement? By closing yourself off to new sounds
you might as well be putting horse blinders on
Hating on any form of music just doesn't make sense to me anyways.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh man im gonna get crucified. But my guilty pleasure bands are not going to be like most as im seeing many newer bands that I loath. Im sure there will be plenty of hate for my choices. But here they are

Im a huge 80's hair band fan. And yes the bad stuff. I absolutely love:

Winger
Warrant
White lion
Tesla
Wildside
Roxy Blue 

The list could go on and on. 

As far as newer bands that I listen to that people will either hate or have started to hate recently?

Killswitch Engage
Bullet for my valentine. Not the latest album. 
Alterbridge favorite band BTW
Creed 


And these are the bands that I wont say that I hate, as Im trying not to hate on anything but I will say I simply dont understand them.

Asking alexandria
Black Veil Brides
Attack Attack!
Abandon all Ships.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 10, 2012)

But these were the 2 bands that got me into guitar playing, so I can't not like them, ya know?


----------



## CTID (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have any because I refuse to be ashamed for not only listening to what people expect me to. I've no problems going from The Contortionist to BTBAM to Weezer to Andy McKee back to The Acacia Strain. I listen to what I find appealing and I don't think only listening to br00tz metuhlz makes you look like a badass. It makes you look like a close-minded fool.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 10, 2012)

purpledc said:


> As far as newer bands that I listen to that people will either hate or have started to hate recently?
> 
> Killswitch Engage



Whoever hates KsE is a total faggot. I admit that the 5th album was a bit cheesy but I'm sure that the new album with Jesse will kick everyone's nuts.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 10, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Whoever hates KsE is a total faggot. I admit that the 5th album was a bit cheesy but I'm sure that the new album with Jesse will kick everyone's nuts.




Yeah, ive been a KSE fan since the early days and continue to love everything they do. I really wish howard was still in the band. I dont mind jesse but I feel his clean vocals lack a bit. But theres not many I know of that can match either of howards singing styles.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 10, 2012)

Old MCR, and it's not even really a "guilty" pleasure cause they were a solid band.


----------



## slowro (Nov 10, 2012)

not bothered about what I listen to but for the sake of playing along

Falling in Reverse (don't care about any of the Ronnie hate just a good album)
Old old Madonna stuff (good pop reminds me of my first days in school)
Jay-Z
Kanye West
old greenday
old mcr
bloodhound gang
a couple songs off Arcade Fires album Suburbs (reminds me of when I got out a bad relationship and stayed up all night smoking Marlboro, drinking red bull and having a laugh with friends)
Some Tinnie Tempah songs
and I LOVE Manic Street Preachers (everything must go onwards)

first random stuff I could think of


----------



## GhostofInfamyGuitarist (Nov 10, 2012)

Metallica ... they suck really bad now, but I've always loved em regardless, because for a brief period of time they were unstoppable and influenced half the music I like. I still love/hate em though ... no class ... just riding the coat tails of the past ... and a past that was real promising compared to what they deliver now a days. And for them to be the metal icons that they are, they should be a little bit more pro metal, orion fest was all punk bands a few select metal bands, and dont even get me started on the big 4 ... so many other bands that were worthy than them.


----------



## bulb (Nov 10, 2012)

Burzum


----------



## matt397 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have no guilt for liking "gangsta rap".


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (Nov 10, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Limp Bizkit , and I'm a type o negative fan, shame on me lol


----------



## BoredomKills (Nov 10, 2012)

*checks iPod*
Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!
iwrestledabearonce
Bring Me The Horizon
isetmyfriendsonfire
Pierce the Veil
Tyler, The Creator.


bhakan said:


> Guilty Pleasure Songs
> 
> and they put on a really good live show.



_SO_ damn true.


----------



## jawbreaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Not really a guilty pleasure, because i fucking love her, but Imogen Heap. Her voice is so amazing, and what better way to showcase this then Mr. Mike Semesky of The Haarp Machine.

Mike Semesky - Hide And Seek (Imogen Heap Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Diggy (Nov 11, 2012)

Die Antwoord.. cant get enough!


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 17, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold. 
(I really dig Syn's playing to be perfectly honest, his lead works in "The Wicked End" are pretty fantastic imo (and this is coming from a fan of people like Guthrie Govan, Petrucci, Lane ))

listen to 2:40 - 3:32



Yes, i know he's sloppy


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Nov 17, 2012)

Almost everybody I've had this conversation with LOVES 80s hair metal, but is reluctant to admit it. So I make it a point to mention it right away.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 17, 2012)

really all emo/screamo of the early 2000s


----------



## Funleash (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, I don't really feel "guilty" about listening to a certain band, but I know Disturbed and Blessed by a Broken Heart would probably fall into this category.

I still jam Ten Thousand Fists pretty often. Honestly one of my favorite albums of the 00's.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not really embarrassed. Most of you guys will say that this is nothing embarrassing and its kick ass. IDK why these are guilty pleasures to me. Different bands that have a different style? No. Not Trve? Maybe Trust me , I don't think these are guilty pleasures and I still feel it's unpopular. Just not my cup of tea all the time

Now SS won't be surprising. Almost up there with bands like Suffocation and Devourment. But kinda more accessible (except the Cleansing album and there EP), Still brutal . most of the Hot Topic fanbase obscures the bands presence to most metalheads. 



I just found em out mainly cus Elliot that was in Tesseract was in here. Oh, and the guitar playing reminds me of Guthrie Govan



Radiohead has always been a like for me



Deftones last album is amazing



Good music is Good Music to your ears


----------



## Murmel (Nov 18, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


>



Holy shit dude, this was awesome.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 18, 2012)

I jammed out to that new justin beiber song, as long as you love me on the radio.... I know...  Please keep the negative rep to a minimum


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 18, 2012)

Cocorosie.


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 18, 2012)

Im typically a techdeath/ heavy prog kind of guy. however, i love cocorosie, i love mumford and sons. animals as leaders softest stuff is my favorite. love tool, and love karnivool. and linkin park. and slipknot. and lots of hardcore like lionheart, and trapped under ice. have all sorts of not necesarilly guilty pleasures, but pleasures from very different genres of what i usually listen too.


----------



## Buddha92 (Nov 18, 2012)

guilty pleasure band? 

Mayday Parade.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 18, 2012)

Also, Skrillex with less wubs and dubs.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oingo Boingo. I think Danny Elfman's a frickin genius


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldn't call these guilty pleasures, but they are definitely outliers in my music library:

Bon Jovi
Maroon 5 
Norah Jones - so much


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 19, 2012)

only one guilty pleasure band/artist: Rihanna (a couple songs)

But everything else that is not metal i like, i´m not ashamed of:

paramore
jamie cullum
michael buble
maria mena
just to name a few

i listen to a lot of atmospheric / darker / melo pop music lately. it just gives me chills


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 19, 2012)

purpledc said:


> The list could go on and on.
> 
> As far as newer bands that I listen to that people will either hate or have started to hate recently?
> 
> Killswitch Engage



People hate Killswitch? My friend, _I'm_ not going to crucify you for that, I'll crucify people who hate KsE!


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe Lisa Misokvsky.....mind that's just one song, and that's the mirrors edge theme...
Imogen Heap?
Nerina pallot?

I dunno, I don't really mind if people think anything of these sorts of artists


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmm

Recent Offspring falls into that catagory.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

If I enjoy it, how can I feel guilty?


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 19, 2012)

Something that I really don't understand why i keep coming back to haha:


Gangster rap also comes up often on my ipod shuffle, I know its bad for you and you can't spell crap without rap, but i still will pump some really shitty lyrics with badass synth beats that repeat aimlessly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKlDBi0cyIA

Gucci Mane - Coca Coca - YouTube

Non Phixion - The C.I.A is still trying to kill me - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foaTIfW8T48


----------



## Mysticlamp (Nov 19, 2012)

blink 182


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 19, 2012)

Also, I listen to alot of rap like hopsin, eminem, diabolic, Jedi mind tricks, immortal technique, yelawolf, slaughterhouse, nas, and lil b ( he's too funny. People say he's bad, but dont understand him, he's intellectual)


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 19, 2012)

Stealthtastic said:


> A day to remember........



DISRESPECT YOUR SURROUNDINGS

duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduhduhduhduhduhduhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh
duhduh

DING


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Nov 19, 2012)

Abaddon9112 said:


> Oingo Boingo. I think Danny Elfman's a frickin genius





Unadulterated genius.


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 19, 2012)

im guilty.

Lilly Allen
Hopsin
Enya
Norah Jones
Queens of the Stone Age


im not embarrassed to admit to enya, norah, or queens... but these are definately some outliars in my library haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

I have Ace of Bass on my ipod... Does that count?

(Like the whole discography... )


----------



## Gamma362 (Nov 19, 2012)

Kesha, though i openly admit to liking her music so i guess its not much of a guilty pleasure


----------



## Jakke (Nov 19, 2012)

Nickelback, but I also admit to enjoying them. Frankly, while they are not extremely challenging to listen to, I don't get the hate they get... Have you seen those guys live? They rip pretty damn hard.

They are also, I have noticed, a good case to study for musical success in the download age.


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2012)

Emmure
Eyes Like Diamonds
Sleeping With Sirens


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 19, 2012)

Hahaha I fucking love this song. Totally not gay lol. If you look in the top 100 album thread , you can see my top 100 and be like "wtf"


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 19, 2012)

Nearly everything I listen to that isn't metal could be considered a guilty pleasure seeing as this is a predominately metal forum 

Suffice to say, just to list a few, Flyleaf, Tori Amos, Sting, Gordon Lightfoot, Missing Persons, Sarah Brightman, Dashboard Confessional, Florence and the Machine, and Enya are some of my favorites.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 19, 2012)

Not a guilty pleasure, but I love Katy Perry.

Plus, she's hot as hell.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 19, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> I just found em out mainly cus Elliot that was in Tesseract was in here. Oh, and the guitar playing reminds me of Guthrie Govan




DUDE this is fuckin DOPE...WHY i haven't heard this before ?!?!?!?!


----------



## mortbopet (Nov 20, 2012)

mmmrmmrmrmrmmmm Zelliack...


----------



## Korbain (Nov 20, 2012)

linkin park and katie melua are more guilty pleasures of mine lol 

Some people are also a bit like "really?" when i crank Michael Jackson, but i can't call that a guilty pleasure, he's too good lol


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Nov 20, 2012)

AFI


----------



## Beat Poet (Nov 20, 2012)

Paramore I guess, since they're so sickly-sweet! I even covered them for DTD promo:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 20, 2012)

Fleetwood Mac is also awesome... I was Stevie to sing for me... Personally... Every night before I go to sleep.


----------



## Opion (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the only "guilty pleasure" I could ever really say for sure would be...My Chemical Romance's "Three Cheers". I don't listen to it on a regular basis, but back when it first came out (and when I was in 7th grade and angsty as all hell) I checked out that record to see what it was all about. And honestly, the tunes are pretty catchy. Listening back now the production is horrible (the drums are so horribly set in the mix), but the songwriting still hearkens me back to the days when Slipknot, DevilDriver, and Slayer were the only things I listened to...memories. *sniff* XD


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 20, 2012)

If this means guilty pleasure with respect to metal then there are a lot actually...

Stan Getz
John Coltrane
Al Jarreau
Amel Larreiux (sp?)
Mariah Carey
Black Uhuru
Buju Banton
Kruder and Dorfmeister
Herbie Hancock
Thelonius Monk (sp?)
Miles Davis
Bobby McFerrin
Shpongle
Entheogenic
Arrested Development
Das Efx... 

Goes on and on and on...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty much all early-mid 2000's gangsta rap.


----------



## Opion (Nov 20, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> If this means guilty pleasure with respect to metal then there are a lot actually...
> 
> Stan Getz
> John Coltrane
> ...




John Coltrane and Miles Davis? Not a guilty pleasure by any stretch in my book


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea I know what you mean... That's the only reason I prefaced it with "If this is with respect to metal."

It seems like a lot of the bands/artists being posted here are just things most metal guys would scoff at. When I play jazz for metalheads they tend to look bored even though Coltrane is doing the same thing most metal guys do...

Por ejemplo...



Now to me... This isn't completely mindless. BUT... It can be inaccessible for a lot of folks.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Nov 21, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> I have no guilt for liking "gangsta rap".




hahaha maan it's been years i haven't heard this song!
eazy-e was the shit!!!
gotta put it in my ipod.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kate Bush

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snb5729vZe0

Baby Bash featuring Frankie J.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rgStv12dwA


----------



## MakewayforMan (Nov 22, 2012)

Saosin. I fucking love Saosin!


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Nickelback, but I also admit to enjoying them. Frankly, while they are not extremely challenging to listen to, I don't get the hate they get... Have you seen those guys live? They rip pretty damn hard.
> 
> They are also, I have noticed, a good case to study for musical success in the download age.



+1 to Nickelback, I've always liked their stuff, seen em live 4 times now too, always a killer show, hell Chad plays a 7 string explorer whats not to like 

Also Emmure, and Atreyu dont care what people think


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Nov 26, 2012)

The first three Avenged Sevenfold albums were awesome, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Spazinator (Nov 27, 2012)

I remember being in elementary school when I started to listen to bands such as Iron Maiden, Dragonforce, Symphony X and Cacophony/Jason Becker and being embarassed to play it loud since my school was in the "hood" and practically everyone listened to 50cent, Akon, etc... Eventually overcame it and didn't care but I can tell you I wasn't a front-runner for any popularity contests =3. 

As for guilty pleasures: apart from the 80s hair listed here (Skid Row, Tesla, Kix, etc) I would have to go with Phil Collins/Genesis. Pre Disney stuff obviously.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Nov 27, 2012)

Spazinator said:


> Phil Collins



This. It seems like everyone I know hates him, but his music is so damn catchy and unique

Also, P.O.D. First band I was ever into (I think I was like 12 when I got there Satellite album)


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 27, 2012)

oh, Hell yes Oingo Boingo. Dead Mans Party has intense guitar work. What a great band.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 27, 2012)

Anime music and JRPG music. I'm a sucker if I fall in love with the game and/or anime











This is not even close to a guilty pleasure. Fuck it's jazz


Ok it's rap, but fuck it it's good


----------



## MartinMTL (Nov 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> If this means guilty pleasure with respect to metal then there are a lot actually...
> 
> Stan Getz
> John Coltrane
> ...



If some of the greatest musicians in recent times are guilty pleasures in respect to metal... well I just really don't want to have anything to do with metal. Really man?


----------



## bamfrosty (Nov 27, 2012)

Wolves in the Throne Room
Obscura
Quo Vadis
Between the Buried and Me
Drudkh
Ne Obliviscaris
Weezer

I lurk 235 a lot.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 28, 2012)

music from the inital d series


----------



## jaketheripper (Nov 28, 2012)

bamfrosty said:


> Wolves in the Throne Room
> Obscura
> Quo Vadis
> *Between the Buried and Me*
> ...



...BTBAM is a guilty pleasure?


----------



## Tang (Nov 28, 2012)

P.O.D
Of Montreal 
Lil Wayne


----------



## bamfrosty (Nov 28, 2012)

jaketheripper said:


> ...BTBAM is a guilty pleasure?



For me, yeah. Wanky prog garbage that I happen to like >_>


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 28, 2012)

I usually don't like to admit I like bands like Fall Out Boy, Flyleaf, or Panic! At The Disco, but I do. And generally, if somebody I don't know too well asks what I'm listening to... and it just so happens to be something like Ghosting by Freelance Whales.. I'll go to my iTunes and change to something very, very heavy.
"What're you listening to?"
"Ohhhh, just Force Fed Trauma by Through the Eyes of the Dead."
Gotta keep it BR00TALL. \m/


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the fact that we get to listen to Christmas songs for the next month, especially Mariah Carey singing All I Want For Christmas Is You. She's ridiculously awesome, too bad I don't like most of her music  

Beats the hell out of the normal pop crap.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 28, 2012)

bamfrosty said:


> *Wolves in the Throne Room
> Obscura
> Quo Vadis
> Between the Buried and Me*
> ...



I don't think you're on the right website if you're embarrassed by Prog, Black Metal, and Tech Death...


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 28, 2012)

Young Jeezy
Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 28, 2012)

bamfrosty said:


> For me, yeah. *Wanky prog garbage* that I happen to like >_>


----------



## Rojne (Nov 28, 2012)

Any new big metalband from Gothenburg haha..

.. like Amaranthe..


----------



## bamfrosty (Nov 28, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I don't think you're on the right website if you're embarrassed by Prog, Black Metal, and Tech Death...



I'm not inherently embarrassed by those three genres, just fruity bands like the ones I mentioned. I still enjoy listening to them, but they're pretty silly nonetheless. I'm poking fun at myself.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Brill (Jan 3, 2013)

Ska Punk.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 3, 2013)

(Formerly) Dragonforce


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 3, 2013)

Maroon 5.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 3, 2013)

dune

mozez


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't ask me how that tape ended up in France in 1990. /shrug. My band's guitarist then had it and we rehearsed it, we're not practicing catholics or anything even. Sort of stuck and reminds me of high school days now.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 3, 2013)

jaketheripper said:


> ...BTBAM is a guilty pleasure?



Yeah we have a elitist ITT


----------



## bozothedeathmachine (Jan 4, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Wes Borland is awesome. That band could have made some legitimately good music had Fred Durst not been involved.

Is Dave Matthews Band considered a guilty pleasure? I used to be into them hardcore. He has a very unorthodox playing style that appealed to my inner prog-snob. And the rhythm section of DMB is amazing.


----------



## Nats (Jan 4, 2013)

Creed. Heavy riffs brah.

"WOODY. WOODY. WOODY. WOODY. WOODY EYEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 4, 2013)

Men Without Hats and Dan Mangan largely. 

Though I've been getting into Boards of Canada recently. 

I also consider most of the Death Metal that I like to be a guilty pleasure.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 4, 2013)

Phil Freaking Collins.


----------



## Tereon (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, there is Rihanna, my all-time favourite stuff-that-everyone-listens-to artist... and for some reason I really love the black metal band Satanic Warmaster


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 4, 2013)

Tereon said:


> Well, there is Rihanna, my all-time favourite stuff-that-everyone-listens-to artist... and for some reason I really love the black metal band Satanic Warmaster




Is a guilty pleasure because they are a NS band?


----------



## Tereon (Jan 4, 2013)

Pablo Zuta said:


> Is a guilty pleasure because they are a NS band?



Are they? I heard some rumors back in the day, but I thought it was just the usual being ultrabad black metal stuff. I did never really look into the background of the band.
That would indeed make this pleasure even more guilty... in a not so funny way.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 4, 2013)

Green Day

especially their American Idiot and 21st Century Breakdown stuff! Caught them live 2 times when they toured with 21st Century Breakdown. Their older catalogue has some incredible songs, but overall I prefer said albums.


----------



## Tang (Jan 5, 2013)

Just kidding, I love Of Montreal.. not guilty pleasured at all!


----------



## AlexQ1993 (Jan 5, 2013)

BMTH


----------



## mcd (Jan 5, 2013)

Panic at the Disco


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 5, 2013)

Most of the Music that I listen to would be considered a guilty pleasure by this site but artists that I do consider my guilty pleasures are:

Ellie Goulding
Skrillex
The Cab
Taylor Swift (some songs)
*SOME* modern rap songs by Drake, Wiz Khalifa and lil wayne
Owl City
Some Carly Rae Jepsen songs


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 6, 2013)

Emmure


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Adele
Blink 182
A day to remember


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

8Fingers said:


> Barry Manilow!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I for the win




Oh my


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Phil Freaking Collins.




He had the midas touch. Good musician


----------



## Nile (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Adele



Why her? She is amazing.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nile said:


> Why her? She is amazing.



My mates think its hillarious that I like her haha, I do think shes amazing..


----------



## Korbain (Jan 7, 2013)

florence and the machine...her voice is out there, but incredible. And i admit i own both albums from them haha. Her lyrics are pretty cool most of the time too


----------



## peldikuneptun (Jan 7, 2013)

Outkast.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 7, 2013)

Jamiroqui, Daft Punk, The Offspring


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 7, 2013)

Peter Gabriel, as well.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't feel guilty for liking bad/cheesey music generally.

But if I was to list some 'shockers' in the context of this board.

Keane (one of my favourite pop bands)
Souls of Mischief
Katie Perry
Pink
Jessie J
The Eagles (seen them live twice!)
Skrillex
Sum 41 (Screaming Bloody Murder is a good rock album!)

And then to list some 'shockers' for most people who meet me:

Decapitated
Sikth
Trivium (wait that goes in both lists right?) 
etc...


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 7, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> Green Day
> 
> especially their American Idiot and 21st Century Breakdown stuff! Caught them live 2 times when they toured with 21st Century Breakdown. Their older catalogue has some incredible songs, but overall I prefer said albums.



American Idiot is a masterpiece. Too bad they wore it out like a truck stop hooker.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 8, 2013)

Rammstein and Sabaton.


----------



## fps (Jan 8, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Peter Gabriel, as well.



NEVER feel guilty about listening to Peter Gabriel


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 8, 2013)

For me it's all artists already mentioned in this topic, lol


----------



## Korbain (Jan 8, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Rammstein



Never be ashamed of rammstein, they fucking rock  lol


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 8, 2013)

Linkin Park.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 8, 2013)

Imogen Heap, Ellie Goulding, and tons of electronic music artists/groups like Madeon, Noisia, Infected Mushroom, etc.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 8, 2013)

Korbain said:


> Never be ashamed of rammstein, they fucking rock  lol



Its just one of those bands that I hate to mention that I like, because everyone associates them with that one song which I shall not name, and forgets the fact that they actually put out 8 studio albums and two live albums, and no one seems to understand how I can enjoy a band who write most of their songs in German (although I grew up with my German grandma and can speak, read and write German fluently). Never mind the live aspect that comes with Rammstein...if there is a better live band I have never seen them.

As to Sabaton, they are more of a guilty pleasure for me because I am a history buff, and most of their songs are written about historic battles, so the sheer nerdiness of that puts them into the guilty pleasure category to me. Actually listening to them right now...

http://youtu.be/3UIGI9uNlTc

http://youtu.be/hbw1pGUhG7Q

http://youtu.be/oOCe2Y7iVF8

http://youtu.be/epeQwq-aYV0

http://youtu.be/01IaKb6DmTw

http://youtu.be/IrJAwCBbnuc

http://youtu.be/q5CaQ37VYvw


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 8, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Imogen Heap, Ellie Goulding, and tons of electronic music artists/groups like Madeon, Noisia, Infected Mushroom, etc.



Underground electronic music is actually some of the most awesome stuff I've heard, especially in the trance or house departments.


----------



## guitareben (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, the guiltiest of guilty pleasures (and the best):





Two days ago i realised that i actually LOVE Abba!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 9, 2013)

The electronic music that gets released by Monstercat. SO GOOD. (But I'm still totally a metal dude at heart  )


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 9, 2013)

Not ashamed of it at all, but in terms of being a member of this board..... 
Top guilty pleasure me is Pink. Always loved her music and her! haha!!

Going to see her here in UK in April! Can't fooking wait!!


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been hooked on Sade lately. So beautiful and graceful. The sparse, distorted guitars mix well with her smooth voice 







Shad


----------



## nomechordas (Jan 16, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold :S


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 16, 2013)

Bring me the horizon. Solid last record, hopefully a solid next.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 16, 2013)

Escape the fate  go easy on me lol


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 24, 2013)

i keep hitting repeat on this song

Shad


----------



## SAWitall (Jan 24, 2013)

hang me for treason but i really like (saying its underground a little pretensious?)conscious hip hop, stuff like the grouch, eligh, zion i, macklemore, sol..etc. i have that kind of music and my metal stuff in serious rotation on my playlists.


----------



## matt397 (Jan 24, 2013)

SAWitall said:


> hang me for treason but i really like (saying its underground a little pretensious?)conscious hip hop, stuff like the grouch, eligh, zion i, macklemore, sol..etc. i have that kind of music and my metal stuff in serious rotation on my playlists.



I like rap, I don't have a problem saying that. Lately I've been on a huge Ice cube kick, and I've recently been getting into Tyler the Creator. [flameshield]


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 24, 2013)

It's my darkest secret. 

Keith Urban.


----------



## travis bickle (Jan 26, 2013)

as of late i'd have to say no zodiac and xibalba. beatdown parts for every riff. haha. i can't get enough of it.


----------



## metalmaiden (Apr 4, 2013)

We all have those songs or bands we are embarrassed to admit we like (or love), but hey, no shame right. What are your guilty pleasures? 


Here are a few of mine



Skid Row



Tokyo Blade



Heart

I'm sure there are more, I have to think about it.


----------



## Futurian (Apr 4, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoy Mindless Self Indulgence.. there I said it.. :S


----------



## djentinc (Apr 4, 2013)

I really enjoy a bit of Justin Timberlake, in terms of mainstream pop music his stuff is probably some of the best. I also really like Labrinth and Jessie J, and I'm pretty fond of Cee-Lo Green as well. Does Steel Panther count as a "guilty pleasure" band as well?


----------



## djentinc (Apr 4, 2013)

Futurian said:


> I thoroughly enjoy Mindless Self Indulgence.. there I said it.. :S



Mindless Self-Indulgence are awesome!


----------



## Tones (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hYNjn1gohM

my childhood


----------



## metalmaiden (Apr 4, 2013)

djentinc said:


> I really enjoy a bit of Justin Timberlake, in terms of mainstream pop music his stuff is probably some of the best. I also really like Labrinth and Jessie J, and I'm pretty fond of Cee-Lo Green as well. Does Steel Panther count as a "guilty pleasure" band as well?



Anything counts.


----------



## metalmaiden (Apr 4, 2013)

Tones said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hYNjn1gohM
> 
> my childhood



Man, I love this song.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 4, 2013)

My ears like what they like, I dont feel guilty about liking anything really but for the sake of contributing I would say stuff that I like that may fall under such a label would be... Aqua, gangnam style, pretty much most old school gangsta rap, a lot of 90s techno most notably dance mix 95 lol great album, Dave Matthews band, Kesha, Flobots, Tegan and Sara, Juliana Theory, Jimmy Eat World, Moneen, Darude, and while some may consider country a guilty pleasure, I perform old style outlaw country and I am an avid lover of the genre's old and newer performers. There's tons of others but you get the idea.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 4, 2013)

yay another one of these threads!

anyway:


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Adele, Thrift Shop, My Chemical Romance (Pre Black Parade), Paramore (First Album)


----------



## TheAmercanLow (Apr 4, 2013)

Dance Gavin Dance when Kurt Travis was in the band, and Emarosa's first album.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 4, 2013)

My Chemical Romance was like the heaviest thing ever in middle school. Maybe I should leave those memories alone 

My guilty pleasure:


Catchy, dark, awesome. I need more bands like this!


----------



## Brill (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> My Chemical Romance was like the heaviest thing ever in middle school. Maybe I should leave those memories alone
> 
> My guilty pleasure:
> 
> ...




God i love deathstars. Brings back memories


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> My guilty pleasure:
> 
> 
> Catchy, dark, awesome. I need more bands like this!






Kinda sounds (and looks) like heavier version of The 69 Eyes.


----------



## guitareben (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 5, 2013)

djentinc said:


> I really enjoy a bit of Justin Timberlake, in terms of mainstream pop music his stuff is probably some of the best. I also really like Labrinth and Jessie J, and I'm pretty fond of Cee-Lo Green as well. Does Steel Panther count as a "guilty pleasure" band as well?


If you read the JT thread from a couple of weeks ago I think you'll find that he's not a guilty pleasure but a common one.


----------



## djentinc (Apr 5, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> If you read the JT thread from a couple of weeks ago I think you'll find that he's not a guilty pleasure but a common one.



JT thread? I didn't see that, I'm gonna go and have a look!


----------



## Estilo (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 5, 2013)

djentinc said:


> JT thread? I didn't see that, I'm gonna go and have a look!


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-performances-ive-seen-justin-timberlake.html


----------



## Doug N (Apr 5, 2013)

Definitely Incubus. Rocking the "HQ Live Special Edition" DVD and CDs hard right now. Old Incubus is killer, nothing like S.C.I.E.N.C.E. 

K.I.L.L.E.R.


----------



## User Name (Apr 5, 2013)

asking alexandria
attack attack
chelsea grin
memphis may fire
3 days grace
papa roach
in this moment (creepy but catchy)


----------



## Chuck (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't believe in guilty pleasures


----------



## Albionic (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2up7su7CeMU


----------



## m4rK (Apr 6, 2013)

Nicki minaj. Cant get enough of it. I get tons of grief from my wife and kids but i dont care!


----------



## Lirtle (Apr 11, 2013)

I really like Paramore and although I shouldn't be embarrassed I am.


----------



## mwcarl (Apr 11, 2013)

Periphery (All New Materials and Mile Zero are awesome)
Taylor Swift
The Darkness
Danko Jones


----------



## MistaSnowman (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll just leave mine here....


----------



## Blackhearted (Apr 15, 2013)

I listen to a lot of cock rock, which I will proudly admit to, but the only artist I feel guilty for semi enjoying is Wocka Flocka Flame.


----------



## BeeG (Apr 15, 2013)

-Explosions In the Sky
-Muse
-Trust Company
-Ellie Goulding


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 15, 2013)

- Chiodos
- Forever the Sickest Kids
- Regina Spektor
- Never Shout Never!

Judge me if you will but these bands/artist have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2013)

Story of the year
Yellowcard
Four Year Strong
Memphis May Fire


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't like rap. But fuck........this shit is dope 


Dem Drums. Pretty reminiscent to the guys we listen to. Fuck Death Grips stage presence is like a Metal vocalist in some way.


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Apr 16, 2013)

breakdowny shit... i loved it when i was an angsty teen but now when i fall back to it i'm like WTF got into me.... BMTH D00DZ


----------



## necronile (Apr 16, 2013)

Beastie Boys for sure XD


----------



## rayisametalkid (Apr 16, 2013)

the police.


----------

